# Upgrading upgraded Series 2 Q



## tkoyn (Oct 14, 2007)

I upgraded (and kept recordings) for a Tivo 240080 from 80 gb to 160 gb about 2.5 years ago using MFSTool 2.0 as per the instructions published at http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com.

I want to upgrade again, keeping recordings, to either 500gb or 750gb and would like advice on how to proceed. Should I use the same method again? I have the impression I need to do something different to upgrade an upgrade, but I do not know what.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need the modified MFStools that can join partitions.
You cannot use the standard MFStools to expand a second time.


----------



## tkoyn (Oct 14, 2007)

classicsat said:


> You need the modified MFStools that can join partitions.
> You cannot use the standard MFStools to expand a second time.


Can you please elaborate or link to appropriate instructions on how to proceed? Where do i get the modified MFSTools? Why do I need to join partitions? To clarify what I am trying to do, I have a single drive that replaced the original and I want a new 500-750gb drive to replace the current drive. I do not want a two drive setup.


----------



## tkoyn (Oct 14, 2007)

Not knowing what the modified MFStools is, I tried the standard procedure and I get the message saying "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself". Can you please clarify, classicsat?

Can anyone else advise me on how to upgrade my upgraded Tivo. I want to keep it single drive and retire the 160GB drive, copying my shows for this second upgrade.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You may need to register and download the beta version MFSLive


----------



## tkoyn (Oct 14, 2007)

HomeUser said:


> You may need to register and download the beta version MFSLive


Do you mean the mfslive 1.3b boot CD at http://mfslive.org/download.htm? It seems it would be this command that I would need if I have my current Tivo drive hooked up as a and the new one as b. Would this be correct for keeping the shows and using the full space of the 500GB?

backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 128 -r 4 -fzi - /dev/hdb

They talk about a -f option in the thread

http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=50

The thread was talking about some beta version and then suggests WinMFS at the end. I wasn't sure if the -f is in the currently offered mfslive and I do not have a sufficiently new Windows to use the current WinMFS.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

AFAIK, the version of MFSLive with the -f option is still in beta. I am not sure of its usage, so cannot comment on that.

You cannot expand an already expanded drive becasue:

The partiton table only has 16 entries (fixed in the low level software, and even the box firmware chip).
9 of them are taken up by the "system"
Each media partition set takes up 2 partitions.
A stock Series 1 DirecTV TiVo, or Series 2 or newer other TiVo, comes with two media partiton sets.
Expanding a drive once takes away 2.
Leaving 1 partition free. 

So it is not really the drive itself, it is the partition table that has no room to further expand. 

The -f option on the Beta version of MFSLive joins the top stock partition set and existing expanded partition, freeing
the extra partition for an expansion.


----------



## tkoyn (Oct 14, 2007)

classicsat said:


> AFAIK, the version of MFSLive with the -f option is still in beta.


It seems they pulled it down.

I read the lengthy thread at http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=50 again, better and I see it says that mfslive 1.3a did not have support for the -f option on restore (everyone is being directed to use winmfs).

Did the command get added to 1.3b of mfslive or is it still missing from mfslive? I do not have a version of windows new enough for winmfs.

Can someone provide me a copy of (or a link to) the beta 6c of mfslive that was removed from the site?

Also, I am thinking the command I would use if I can get a hold of the beta, or if -f was added to 1.3 b would be

backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 250 -r 4 -fzi - /dev/hdb

I changed my thought on swap to 250 instead of 128, since I plan to use a 500gb drive in my Series 2 and want to be sure there is enough swap space.

Thanks in advance.


----------

